# Altec Lansing ATP3 vs Creative Inspire T3000



## MusicMan

Hi, I am new! Recently thinking to upgrade my PC speakers
Altec Lansing ATP3 and inspire t300 which close to my budget,
despite the fact that ATP is quite old but the spec seems quite good
what do you guys think?? I think I will get more mid range from inspire T3000 because it has a bigger mid bass. but ATP has 6.5 subwoofer driver. Personally have not heard any of these speakers, any comment will be great!

Cheers

spec for ATP

- Configuration - 2.1 Speaker System
- Satelite Power (RMS) - 6 Watts RMS
- System Response - 45Hz - 18KHz (-10dB)
- Signal to Noise Ratio - >70dB
- Drivers Per Satelite - Two 28mm full range
& One 3" mid bass driver
- Subwoofer Power (RMS) - 15 Watts RMS
- Subwoofer Driver - One 6.5" long throw woofer

http://www.alteclansing.com/product_details_intl.asp?pID=ATP3&region=asiapac&country_code=nz



spec for inspire

Speaker Power
Speaker Power 	6 Watts RMS per channel (2-channels)
17 Watts RMS subwoofer
Frequency Response
Frequency Response 	40Hz ~ 20kHz
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (SNR)
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (SNR) 	80dB
Dimension (L x W x H)
Satellite Speaker 	9.5cm x 7.7cm x 16.8cm
Subwoofer 	18.0cm x 17.3cm x 26.0cm
Wired Remote Control 	8.2cm x 4.0cm x 2.1cm


http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=27&product=10329


----------



## MusicMan

anyone can give me a suggestion?


----------

